# Heavy duty mini toggle switch



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone know of any heavy duty mini toggle switches?

http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...CAT&srchCat=501&CFID=1507182&CFTOKEN=76580695

I've got a high power LED bike light setup (yah I know not fish related but hey other may use it for nano tanks) and my switch just stopped working for some reason. It was still working after the big thunderstorm on Sunday (last day of free fishing weekend) till now so I figured after the switch dried out after all those days it should not be a moisture problem.

I guess I should be happy with the run time as this switch has served me reliably since ~2007ish.

Just need something that perhaps can give a longer cycle (on/off toggling) time as my regulator is a 3.6-9v @ 800mA 5 mode (high, low, ~2.5mhz flash, ~6mhz strobe, beacon (blink about every 5 sec)) which toggles the nextmode via on/on of the switch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

my favourite place to shop for electronic components is Sayal Electronics on victoria park, just south of steeles.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

chinamon said:


> my favourite place to shop for electronic components is Sayal Electronics on victoria park, just south of steeles.


I second that!
You can check them out on www.sayal.com
They have multiple stores across southern ontario, although, in my experience, if you're going to just walk in, then their vic park /steeles location has the most complete inventory on hand.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, for some reason the problem was not the switch. After much cutting and desoldering of the whiles and connections I'm thinking it was one of the wires that was loose cause the regulator was working fine when I hooked itup to the battery and LED's directly with no switch so I'm glad the reg was not fried. 

I was also thinking the reg may have been fried by over voltage but not possible as 6xAA (1.2v x 6 NIMH LSD) hot off the charger is 8.4v which is well under 9v.

I was using ~16-18ga wire soldered to 24ga. I would have preferred if the wires were the same guage or off by +/- 2ga but the length of the 16-18ga was good for the helmet light. 

I tested the switch on using the 6xAA as a power source to a 12v 80mm computer cfan and it worked so I knew the switch wasn't fubared. I'm thinking now of probably making quick disconnects of each component for easy parts swap out if I have the room for that. 1" square alum is pretty tight in there but I wanted the smaller profile on the helmet without looking like I have a huge lighthouse light in the head .


----------

